# Tire rotation chart for FWD directional tread



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

the last time i had my tires rotated (kumho ecsta supra) on my 99 sentra se FWD, i would have swore the dude just did a straight rotation, that is, front to back, back to front. no switching sides. is this the correct method? i was thinking that the fronts were supposed to go to the back, and opposite side? though, if that were the case, then the tires would have to be also switched on the rims, that is, flipped around on the rim, as they're directional.

does that make any sense?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

with unidirectional tires, they only go front to back and vise versa... no switching sides... thats just how it is... otherwise you would be switching the tires drom rim to rim alot...


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

right. it's the same with most any passenger car isn't it? reguardless of direction...just front to back, back to front?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

normal rotations you switch in a diagonal front left to rear right, rear left to front right... etc... but the treads on the unidirectional tires have to turn a specific rotation so you cannot switch sides.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

my point exactly james...


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

right, i understand about unidirectional. wasn't sure if you're supposed to criss-cross non directional tires.

thanks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> my point exactly james...


was just clearify for him on the point that normal tires are switched from side to side while his aren't.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

phreako said:


> right, i understand about unidirectional. wasn't sure if you're supposed to criss-cross non directional tires.
> 
> thanks.


yea non unidirectional tires you want to rotate diagonal from one another, just like the above post says...


----------

